# How quickly do coastal carpets grow?



## Georgia_Shearn (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a 9 month old female coastal carpet, I first measured her shed when she was 7months at roughly 50cm, again at 9months at 70cm. I was wondering how big she should be at 1yr, 2 yr and when she should be full grown? Also when should I move her from her current cage ( pic provided) to a larger one? She gets fed 1 small adult mouse every 2 weeks atm.

thanks


----------



## bigjoediver (Nov 30, 2012)

This is a photo of my 6yr old son with a fully grown female coastal, can't remember it's age but it weighed around 7kg from memory.


----------



## Georgia_Shearn (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I've handled a few fully grown but they were all older snakes, youngest was about 11yrs from memory. Just trying figure out a rough age she'll reach her full size. Maybe ill have another freak like my children's pythons who is 1.4m at only 4yrs old and still growing!

- - - Updated - - -

Python*** only 1


----------



## Pamahu (Nov 30, 2012)

1 small rat every two weeks. I personally would be feeding weekly with a bigger item (depending on how much of a lump a small rat makes).


----------



## RCW74 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 3 year old coastal. She (guessing - unsexed) is around 2 m long and I would estimate weighs 3-4 kg (proper weighing coming soon). I think she would be pretty typical for her age.

'Poofy' on here is something like 12kg and they can get to 3m+, so a pretty large animal. Agree with others you could up the feeding.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 30, 2012)

Growth is highly dependent on how much you feed, the more you feed the faster the growth. I would be feeding a 9 month old coastal large adult mice, about one every 8-9 days, and it should very soon be ready for small rats. Although growth slows down as the snake matures, they never actually stop growing.

Remember that the shed skin is probably 25% longer than the snake itself, so I would say your animal is probably being fed less than most captives, as you say, not that this is harmful in any way - it more reflects the growth of a wild Carpet.

Jamie


----------



## Skelhorn (Nov 30, 2012)

Whollly Crap...taht is a gorgeous snake, I can't wait till mine is that size!


bigjoediver said:


> This is a photo of my 6yr old son with a fully grown female coastal, can't remember it's age but it weighed around 7kg from memory.



- - - Updated - - -

My coastal was a rescue and was very under fed, but since I have been feeding it pinkie rats its almost trippled in thickness and is about 15-20cm longer. That is in about a 4 month period. When I received it it took me a further month to get it to eat (miss treated hatchie and to my knowledge had only had 2 feeds from birth to about 5 months old)!
Now its a little satanic python! Love it!


----------



## Jacknife (Nov 30, 2012)

Growth is entirely dependant on feeding, and as people have said, one small mouse every two weeks - you aint gonna get much growth at all.
I have two 11 month old diamond juvies around 50cm who get a pinky rat twice a week...


----------



## sharky (Nov 30, 2012)

How big does an full grown coastal's enclosure have to be? They are a very large snake but also very beautiful! Also what are he dimensions for that enclosure?


----------



## Tobe404 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have three Pythons:

A Jungle who I got at around 6 months old which was about 1ft. Within around a 4 month time frame it has grown to 3 - 3.5ft. Had about 10 feeds it's whole life and two sheds, until I got it. Still looked in good condition.

A female Murray Darling who I got at around 3 months old and had decent feed and shed history. Has been a good feeder for the most part, still refuses a feed every now and again. Is around 3.5 - 4ft and failry thick.

A male Murray Darling who is the brother to the above female and also had decent feed and shed history. _Got him for some mates though. Lets just say he wasn't trated the best and he has missed about 4 months of feeding. Is around 2 - 2.5ft and a lot thinner.

Not Coastals but still... That should give you a pretty good idea._

There is (sorry, was, last time I checked) a 14 month old Diamond on Gumtree who is 14 months old and 30cm and looks very thin. Gets a pinky mouse a week from what I remember correctly. I feel so sorry for it. Thinking about buying it/getting it off them.

Oh I forgot to add. Currently I am feeding the female MD once a week on a Sub-Adult Rat and the Jungle once a week on a Weaner Rat. I fed them every five days up to six months old then every six days up to nine months old.
I still feed the male MD every five days on Fuzzy Rats at the moment as I believe he has some catching up to do.


----------



## JosPythons (Nov 30, 2012)

Georgia_Shearn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a 9 month old female coastal carpet, I first measured her shed when she was 7months at roughly 50cm, again at 9months at 70cm. I was wondering how big she should be at 1yr, 2 yr and when she should be full grown? Also when should I move her from her current cage ( pic provided) to a larger one? She gets fed 1 small adult mouse every 2 weeks atm.
> 
> thanks




I got my coastal at 2 1/2 yrs and I've had her for 2 yrs now. She is easily 2.5 metres long and weighs approx: 5-6 kilos. She eats 1 medium adult rat a week (which isn't a bad size). She was around 1.8 metres when I got her at 2 1/2, so hopefully that gives you a bit of an idea


----------



## sharky (Nov 30, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> There is (sorry, was, last time I checked) a 14 month old Diamond on Gumtree who is 14 months old and 30cm and looks very thin. Gets a pinky mouse a week from what I remember correctly. I feel so sorry for it. Thinking about buying it/getting it off them.



I know, I saw that! I think he's lying about the age...it would only be a few months old unless he's mistreated it really bad. A 14 month old diamond at only 30cm long? The enclosure wasn't wany better either...looked like a 3yr old had chucked in some dirt rocks and sand and there we go! That's where it had to live  Was going to rescue it if it was't a 2 hours drive :/


----------



## dannydee (Nov 30, 2012)

For the first two years of both my snakes' lives, I fed them weekly. They can handle this amount quite easily, and by their second year, they were well over 150 cm. After their second year, feeding is cut right back to every two to three weeks depending on the size of their meal.

I personally would increase your feeding schedule, but like what's already been said, you're just replicating more of a natural situation.


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 30, 2012)

dannydee said:


> For the first two years of both my snakes' lives, I fed them weekly. They can handle this amount quite easily, and by their second year, they were well over 150 cm. After their second year, feeding is cut right back to every two to three weeks depending on the size of their meal.
> 
> I personally would increase your feeding schedule, but like what's already been said, you're just replicating more of a natural situation.







I agree ^^^^^^^^


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 30, 2012)

A coastal will grow almost as fast as you feed it! If you dont feed one enough, they will 'stagnate' for want of a better word, but just not grow/shed. Coastals can tollerate (want) lots of food and dont seem to have the troubles with a bit too much food like asps do (woma/BHP) who you have to be careful of them getting fatty liver problems. Coastals will chug down rats til there is a pair of back feet and a tail hanging out of thier gob and still want more :shock: well, my monty will anyway

You need to know the aprox weight of your snake and feed it about 20-25% of its body weight in rats about every 10-14 days imo, that should get him growing :lol: Evidently they should reach thier full length by about 3-4 yo (if fed well) and then 'back fill' from there (thicken up)  Although, I guess from some of the long, wild coastals around here, they might still continue to add length slowly if well fed, even after they are adult.... All just from my experience and opinion


----------



## dannydee (Nov 30, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> A coastal will grow almost as fast as you feed it! If you dont feed one enough, they will 'stagnate' for want of a better word, but just not grow/shed. Coastals can tollerate (want) lots of food and dont seem to have the troubles with a bit too much food like asps do (woma/BHP) who you have to be careful of them getting fatty liver problems. Coastals will chug down rats til there is a pair of back feet and a tail hanging out of thier gob and still want more :shock: well, my monty will anyway
> 
> You need to know the aprox weight of your snake and feed it about 20-25% of its body weight in rats about every 10-14 days imo, that should get him growing :lol: Evidently *they should reach thier full length by about 3-4 yo* (if fed well) and then 'back fill' from there (thicken up)  Although, I guess from some of the long, wild coastals around here, they might still continue to add length slowly if well fed, even after they are adult.... All just from my experience and opinion



It's my understanding that a snake never stops growing, it just grows incredibly slowly after a certain age. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Cougar2007 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have 2 6yr old coastals. Male is smaller than female.

female last measured at 8ft and eats 2kg rabbits once a month. Male is 6ft and eats 2 jumbo rats once a month.

they are a breeding pair. I would really suggest getting it on to rats but they will grow big.

pic below. I'm 6ft tall


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 30, 2012)

Forgot to say..... Bigjoe, that is one AWESOME snake 

- - - Updated - - -



dannydee said:


> It's my understanding that a snake never stops growing, it just grows incredibly slowly after a certain age. I could be wrong though.



Yeah you are prolly right.... I guess my point is, they tend to shoot to thier adult length quite quickly until about 3-4yo, then to fill out.... but obviously they must continue extending in length, albeit slowly, so it would prolly be fair to say they never stop growing.....

Feed it up and see


----------



## bigjoediver (Nov 30, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Forgot to say..... Bigjoe, that is one AWESOME snake
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Wish it was mine, it was at my nephews birthday party, she was so placid and a joy to handle.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh, ok bigjoe, yeah, it is awsome tho..... did they get a reptile place to bring some snakes and things to the party?

It is just like me.... toung hanging out while looking at pretty girls :lol:


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 1, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> This is a photo of my 6yr old son with a fully grown female coastal, can't remember it's age but it weighed around 7kg from memory.


Great photo mate, he looks so pleased with himself.


Kindest regards

Endeavour


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 2, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Oh, ok bigjoe, yeah, it is awsome tho..... did they get a reptile place to bring some snakes and things to the party?
> 
> It is just like me.... toung hanging out while looking at pretty girls :lol:



Yeah was a reptile show, the girl (quite nice she was) also brought along some centralian yearlings, a bearded dragon, an alligator, a small monitor and a sugar glider.


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 2, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> How big does an full grown coastal's enclosure have to be? They are a very large snake but also very beautiful! Also what are he dimensions for that enclosure?



Good article here http://www.anapsid.org/enclsize.htm
Has a few tables to calculate requirements for snakes and lizards.


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

bigjoediver said:


> Good article here Oops! The page you're looking for was moved...
> Has a few tables to calculate requirements for snakes and lizards.



Cheers mate!


----------



## Georgia_Shearn (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! I didn't know if I should feed her more as someone said she was growing too quickly but I spoke to the guys at my local pet shop also and they said she should be on velvet rats so I guess that's her next feed  thanks!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Dec 2, 2012)

Feed it heaps and as big rats as it can take


----------



## bigjoediver (Dec 2, 2012)

http://www.anapsid.org/enclsize.html oops try this mucked up the cut and paste.


----------



## Georgia_Shearn (Dec 8, 2012)

Tried feeding her a velvet rat 1 weeks after her last adult mouse and she wouldn't take it, probably too much too soon. Ill try again this week.


----------



## dannydee (Dec 8, 2012)

Georgia_Shearn said:


> Tried feeding her a velvet rat 1 weeks after her last adult mouse and she wouldn't take it, probably too much too soon. Ill try again this week.



You might need to scent the rat with a mouse mate. Some will take rats straight away, but others need a little coaxing.


----------



## Joemal (Dec 8, 2012)

Poofy is about 12 yr old now ,roughly 12-13 kg and has slowed down with his growing .He will polish off 1kg of food at a time .He loves his food and even at this size he is lightning fast when taking food from your hand .Even though he is big there are bigger ones on APS .


----------



## Skinnerguy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey, my coastal at the moment is over 6 foot and coming up to his third... Hatchday? But when feeding, I prefer to go a bigger item and longer gaps, and one rule I've found, particularly with coastals is, decide what you think the biggest food item it can take is... And then go the next size up. They are phenomenal in the way they are able to smash huge food items. My coastal is probably a bit smaller than your average tennis ball, and can take XL quails. And I feed XL quails or large rats once a month-ish. In my opinion, it's best to get them on to rats as soon as you can.


----------



## lachlano2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> I have three Pythons:
> 
> A Jungle who I got at around 6 months old which was about 1ft. Within around a 4 month time frame it has grown to 3 - 3.5ft. Had about 10 feeds it's whole life and two sheds, until I got it. Still looked in good condition.
> 
> ...



I tried to buy that diamond for my 1st snake as I noticed it was very small for its age, unfortunately the seller never replied to any of my messages.


----------



## Georgia_Shearn (Dec 14, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 273278
> View attachment 273279
> View attachment 273280
> 
> ...



Shes gorgeous!
She took the velvet on her last feed no problems so will see if she'll take another next week! Thanks guys!


----------



## rikkiv5 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a coastal that's 2.5m. He gets 2 extra large rats a fortnight and easily would go for more. But his cage is 1100mm L, 600mm H, and 500mm W .. he doesn't move around much in the cage because I let him out everyday for about an hour or more to climb the trees and stuff. But is that big enough and the right food. Its hard to know when every website tell different!


----------

